# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  MakerBot Teams with WYNIT for Distribution Deal

## Brian_Krassenstein

MakerBot announced the expansion of the 3D printing company's distribution network through a deal with WYNIT.  As part of the deal, WYNIT will distribute the iconic line of 3D printers and scanning products in the U.S. and Canada. Based in North Syracuse, NY, WYNIT serves a wide range of customers ranging from large national retailers to independent resellers. The company is a leading distributor of prosumer, professional and consumer 3D printer technologies. They say they also have a dedicated 3D printing team to assist resellers, and MakerBot says that's one of the major reasons for signing this agreement with WYNIT. You can read the whole story here: http://3dprint.com/53704/makerbot-an...tribution-deal

----------

